# Arctic



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 26 Dec 2000 13:45:31 -0700*
I envision a threat, some day, from the Chinese, the Japanese, the
Americans, and even the old Russians if and when they get their act
together. "Our" arctic, beyond the north coast of continental N. America,
is a huge area with a great potential for metallic mineral wealth,
hydrocarbons, etc. and virtually void of population and at present not even
patrolled to any reasonable degree that would indicate "possession" by
Canada. Historical claims to that vacuum would be viewed by outsiders as a
bit dubious should they wish to take an interest. One scenario could see the
high arctic transformed into a UN preserve with no nations given any
overriding rights or a model such as the Antarctic. Another, even worse
scenario would see the return of "gunboat diplomacy" with the aforementioned
large nations saying, "well, Canada has no real right to the area and has
never really exercised any REAL degree of sovereignty, therefore it‘s up for
grabs. Even any variation on the former example means a loss to Canada. The
latter is really not unthinkable, perhaps just a matter of time.
Stationing a few CF18s at temporary fields for a few days at a time per year
and a few four/sixteen ??? sovereignty flights per year by patrol aircraft
seems like defining the need in terms of what resources we care to expend.
Use it or lose it!
Not that I think that a battalion of para. would solve the problem. Not that
I know what level of "presence" would preclude outsiders from casting
envious eyes on our high arctic.
----- Original Message -----
From: Mike Oleary 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, December 26, 2000 1:39 PM
Subject: Re: Officers/NCO‘s.
Large snip follows:
> With respect to the arctic - what threat do you envision?
>
> Mike
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 27 Dec 2000 01:15:45 -0500*
Ian
Your scenario seems a little far fetched. And  as far as the countries you 
noted "getting their act together " goes, they would have nothing to gain by 
invading canada, it would turn into a political nightmare for the invader. I 
also belive that any of the rich mineral deposits you speak off are on 
canadian soil. infact all the soil is part of canada its the ice that 
doesent belong to anyone and last I checked you are hard pressed to mine ice 
for ore. Again I am not an expert on this subject but I dont think that it 
would be worth the risk to the invading country. As far as defence goes 
there was an early warning radar system set up but it was abandoned after 
the cold war. In short it is not feasable to devert military resorces to 
protect something that is not in danger.
chris.
>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Arctic
>Date: Tue, 26 Dec 2000 13:45:31 -0700
>
>I envision a threat, some day, from the Chinese, the Japanese, the
>Americans, and even the old Russians if and when they get their act
>together. "Our" arctic, beyond the north coast of continental N. America,
>is a huge area with a great potential for metallic mineral wealth,
>hydrocarbons, etc. and virtually void of population and at present not even
>patrolled to any reasonable degree that would indicate "possession" by
>Canada. Historical claims to that vacuum would be viewed by outsiders as a
>bit dubious should they wish to take an interest. One scenario could see 
>the
>high arctic transformed into a UN preserve with no nations given any
>overriding rights or a model such as the Antarctic. Another, even worse
>scenario would see the return of "gunboat diplomacy" with the 
>aforementioned
>large nations saying, "well, Canada has no real right to the area and has
>never really exercised any REAL degree of sovereignty, therefore it‘s up 
>for
>grabs. Even any variation on the former example means a loss to Canada. The
>latter is really not unthinkable, perhaps just a matter of time.
>
>Stationing a few CF18s at temporary fields for a few days at a time per 
>year
>and a few four/sixteen ??? sovereignty flights per year by patrol 
>aircraft
>seems like defining the need in terms of what resources we care to expend.
>Use it or lose it!
>
>Not that I think that a battalion of para. would solve the problem. Not 
>that
>I know what level of "presence" would preclude outsiders from casting
>envious eyes on our high arctic.
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Mike Oleary 
>To: 
>Sent: Tuesday, December 26, 2000 1:39 PM
>Subject: Re: Officers/NCO‘s.
>
>Large snip follows:
>
> > With respect to the arctic - what threat do you envision?
> >
> > Mike
> >
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 27 Dec 2000 01:30:42 -0500*
Dear Chris
Ian may well be right.
Once resources get of a viable value...or beyond, to a given country‘s
economy...well that country will, historically, move agressively to take
those resources.
And the Canadian Arctic is pretty barren of Defence.
Read through the Ottawa Citizen web site, you will see that we ignore it.
Canada had damned well better start looking at National Defence issues
before we get a a sharp stick in the eye, or nether orifice that we presume
not to prepare for.
And a foreign power in "our" Arctic would be something outside of "our" or
"your" conciousness in terms of policy...sort of like how the East ignores
the West, and now we get stuck with the "Alliance"...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "C.M. Crawford" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, December 27, 2000 1:15 AM
Subject: Re: Arctic
>
> Ian
>
> Your scenario seems a little far fetched. And  as far as the countries you
> noted "getting their act together " goes, they would have nothing to gain
by
> invading canada, it would turn into a political nightmare for the invader.
I
> also belive that any of the rich mineral deposits you speak off are on
> canadian soil. infact all the soil is part of canada its the ice that
> doesent belong to anyone and last I checked you are hard pressed to mine
ice
> for ore. Again I am not an expert on this subject but I dont think that it
> would be worth the risk to the invading country. As far as defence goes
> there was an early warning radar system set up but it was abandoned after
> the cold war. In short it is not feasable to devert military resorces to
> protect something that is not in danger.
>
> chris.
>
> >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Arctic
> >Date: Tue, 26 Dec 2000 13:45:31 -0700
> >
> >I envision a threat, some day, from the Chinese, the Japanese, the
> >Americans, and even the old Russians if and when they get their act
> >together. "Our" arctic, beyond the north coast of continental N. America,
> >is a huge area with a great potential for metallic mineral wealth,
> >hydrocarbons, etc. and virtually void of population and at present not
even
> >patrolled to any reasonable degree that would indicate "possession" by
> >Canada. Historical claims to that vacuum would be viewed by outsiders as
a
> >bit dubious should they wish to take an interest. One scenario could see
> >the
> >high arctic transformed into a UN preserve with no nations given any
> >overriding rights or a model such as the Antarctic. Another, even worse
> >scenario would see the return of "gunboat diplomacy" with the
> >aforementioned
> >large nations saying, "well, Canada has no real right to the area and has
> >never really exercised any REAL degree of sovereignty, therefore it‘s up
> >for
> >grabs. Even any variation on the former example means a loss to Canada.
The
> >latter is really not unthinkable, perhaps just a matter of time.
> >
> >Stationing a few CF18s at temporary fields for a few days at a time per
> >year
> >and a few four/sixteen ??? sovereignty flights per year by patrol
> >aircraft
> >seems like defining the need in terms of what resources we care to
expend.
> >Use it or lose it!
> >
> >Not that I think that a battalion of para. would solve the problem. Not
> >that
> >I know what level of "presence" would preclude outsiders from casting
> >envious eyes on our high arctic.
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Mike Oleary 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Tuesday, December 26, 2000 1:39 PM
> >Subject: Re: Officers/NCO‘s.
> >
> >Large snip follows:
> >
> > > With respect to the arctic - what threat do you envision?
> > >
> > > Mike
> > >
> >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason Fraser" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 27 Dec 2000 09:34:27 -0500*
Ian,
You are right in that Canada‘s North can be a considerable threat in the 
future.  It is true that under international law, any land that is left 
unoccupied for a period of time is seen as "up for grabs".
In light of this threat, the CF created the Canadian Rangers CRs.  The CRs 
job is to bolster the Military presence in the North, patrol, and conduct 
sovreignty operations in Canada‘s Arctic.  These operations are held in 
conjunction with reg. force units, and are done often enough to fulfill the 
obligations under international law.
For more info on the CRs go here:
 http://users.internorth.com/cfnahq/rangerse.htm 
Mason
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Wed, 27 Dec 2000 11:32:52 EST*
This thread has appeared on the list before, and while initially scoffing at 
the idea that the USA would ever attempt an invasion, there is indeed 
historical precedent for contingency plans to do just that.  I followed up on 
some of the historical references that the learned colleagues mentioned, as 
well as some others.  I doubt our new Secretary of State would countenance 
such an idiotic scheme, but who knows what Bozos will come to power in the 
years ahead...
Happy New Year?
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 17 Jan 2001 15:02:40 -0000*
A very belated comment:
Given the growing interest in Arctic petroleum reserves, the scemario Ian 
and Peter envisage is not so far-fetched. At the very least, in the case of 
a major environmental disaster relating to the oil industry, it would be 
nice to know some sort of force could be dispatched to the site - for 
whatever purpose - quickly and relatively easily.
Happy new year all,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Arctic
Date: Tue, 26 Dec 2000 13:45:31 -0700
I envision a threat, some day, from the Chinese, the Japanese, the
Americans, and even the old Russians if and when they get their act
together. "Our" arctic, beyond the north coast of continental N. America,
is a huge area with a great potential for metallic mineral wealth,
hydrocarbons, etc. and virtually void of population and at present not even
patrolled to any reasonable degree that would indicate "possession" by
Canada. Historical claims to that vacuum would be viewed by outsiders as a
bit dubious should they wish to take an interest. One scenario could see the
high arctic transformed into a UN preserve with no nations given any
overriding rights or a model such as the Antarctic. Another, even worse
scenario would see the return of "gunboat diplomacy" with the aforementioned
large nations saying, "well, Canada has no real right to the area and has
never really exercised any REAL degree of sovereignty, therefore it‘s up for
grabs. Even any variation on the former example means a loss to Canada. The
latter is really not unthinkable, perhaps just a matter of time.
Stationing a few CF18s at temporary fields for a few days at a time per year
and a few four/sixteen ??? sovereignty flights per year by patrol aircraft
seems like defining the need in terms of what resources we care to expend.
Use it or lose it!
Not that I think that a battalion of para. would solve the problem. Not that
I know what level of "presence" would preclude outsiders from casting
envious eyes on our high arctic.
----- Original Message -----
From: Mike Oleary 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, December 26, 2000 1:39 PM
Subject: Re: Officers/NCO‘s.
Large snip follows:
 > With respect to the arctic - what threat do you envision?
 >
 > Mike
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 17 Jan 2001 09:35:10 -0700*
Joan from Ian Edwards:
What sort of force would you envision being sent to the Arctic as a result
of an environmental disaster? Our Combat Engineers?
If this "force" is a part of the CF, how could this units do a
better/timely, more efficient/cost effective job than some other department
of the federal government and/or an industry body/group tasked for such
emergencies?
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, January 17, 2001 8:02 AM
Subject: Re: Arctic
> A very belated comment:
>
> Given the growing interest in Arctic petroleum reserves, the scemario Ian
> and Peter envisage is not so far-fetched. At the very least, in the case
of
> a major environmental disaster relating to the oil industry, it would be
> nice to know some sort of force could be dispatched to the site - for
> whatever purpose - quickly and relatively easily.
>
> Happy new year all,
>
> Joan
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Arctic
> Date: Tue, 26 Dec 2000 13:45:31 -0700
>
> I envision a threat, some day, from the Chinese, the Japanese, the
> Americans, and even the old Russians if and when they get their act
> together. "Our" arctic, beyond the north coast of continental N. America,
> is a huge area with a great potential for metallic mineral wealth,
> hydrocarbons, etc. and virtually void of population and at present not
even
> patrolled to any reasonable degree that would indicate "possession" by
> Canada. Historical claims to that vacuum would be viewed by outsiders as a
> bit dubious should they wish to take an interest. One scenario could see
the
> high arctic transformed into a UN preserve with no nations given any
> overriding rights or a model such as the Antarctic. Another, even worse
> scenario would see the return of "gunboat diplomacy" with the
aforementioned
> large nations saying, "well, Canada has no real right to the area and has
> never really exercised any REAL degree of sovereignty, therefore it‘s up
for
> grabs. Even any variation on the former example means a loss to Canada.
The
> latter is really not unthinkable, perhaps just a matter of time.
>
> Stationing a few CF18s at temporary fields for a few days at a time per
year
> and a few four/sixteen ??? sovereignty flights per year by patrol
aircraft
> seems like defining the need in terms of what resources we care to expend.
> Use it or lose it!
>
> Not that I think that a battalion of para. would solve the problem. Not
that
> I know what level of "presence" would preclude outsiders from casting
> envious eyes on our high arctic.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Mike Oleary 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, December 26, 2000 1:39 PM
> Subject: Re: Officers/NCO‘s.
>
> Large snip follows:
>
>  > With respect to the arctic - what threat do you envision?
>  >
>  > Mike
>  >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 17 Jan 2001 16:56:42 -0000*
Ian - Frankly, I have no idea.
But inasmuch as we now seem to be using the military in all sorts of 
"emergency" Plowing snow! - A good idea or a bad one? You tell me... 
situations floods, too, it doesn‘t seem entirely far-fetched to me that 
the day might come when the military could be called upon to help "mop up" 
some sort of disaster or another in the Far North.
Wasn‘t commenting on the desireability - or the likely nature - of such a 
scenario, merely on the possibility of it occurring.
In any case, I agreed with you on the broad point that the Arctic is an area 
to which the "national defense community" might wish to pay more attention - 
for whatever reason.
However, whether parachutists, engineers - or any other component of the CF 
- would be better suited to handling some of the situations that could 
emerge in the Arctic over the next 10 to 20 years than other government or 
private agencies/departments is a subject on which I lack the expertise to 
opine. It would, I suspect, like so many other things in life, depend upon 
the context, but it would perhaps be reassuring/helpful to the nation to at 
least leave the option open.
You, and other "old pros" on the list who *do* have the expertise should, 
however, feel free to weigh in...
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Arctic
Date: Wed, 17 Jan 2001 09:35:10 -0700
Joan from Ian Edwards:
What sort of force would you envision being sent to the Arctic as a result
of an environmental disaster? Our Combat Engineers?
If this "force" is a part of the CF, how could this units do a
better/timely, more efficient/cost effective job than some other department
of the federal government and/or an industry body/group tasked for such
emergencies?
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, January 17, 2001 8:02 AM
Subject: Re: Arctic
 > A very belated comment:
 >
 > Given the growing interest in Arctic petroleum reserves, the scemario Ian
 > and Peter envisage is not so far-fetched. At the very least, in the case
of
 > a major environmental disaster relating to the oil industry, it would be
 > nice to know some sort of force could be dispatched to the site - for
 > whatever purpose - quickly and relatively easily.
 >
 > Happy new year all,
 >
 > Joan
 >
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: "Ian Edwards" 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: 
 > Subject: Arctic
 > Date: Tue, 26 Dec 2000 13:45:31 -0700
 >
 > I envision a threat, some day, from the Chinese, the Japanese, the
 > Americans, and even the old Russians if and when they get their act
 > together. "Our" arctic, beyond the north coast of continental N. America,
 > is a huge area with a great potential for metallic mineral wealth,
 > hydrocarbons, etc. and virtually void of population and at present not
even
 > patrolled to any reasonable degree that would indicate "possession" by
 > Canada. Historical claims to that vacuum would be viewed by outsiders as 
a
 > bit dubious should they wish to take an interest. One scenario could see
the
 > high arctic transformed into a UN preserve with no nations given any
 > overriding rights or a model such as the Antarctic. Another, even worse
 > scenario would see the return of "gunboat diplomacy" with the
aforementioned
 > large nations saying, "well, Canada has no real right to the area and has
 > never really exercised any REAL degree of sovereignty, therefore it‘s up
for
 > grabs. Even any variation on the former example means a loss to Canada.
The
 > latter is really not unthinkable, perhaps just a matter of time.
 >
 > Stationing a few CF18s at temporary fields for a few days at a time per
year
 > and a few four/sixteen ??? sovereignty flights per year by patrol
aircraft
 > seems like defining the need in terms of what resources we care to 
expend.
 > Use it or lose it!
 >
 > Not that I think that a battalion of para. would solve the problem. Not
that
 > I know what level of "presence" would preclude outsiders from casting
 > envious eyes on our high arctic.
 >
 > ----- Original Message -----
 > From: Mike Oleary 
 > To: 
 > Sent: Tuesday, December 26, 2000 1:39 PM
 > Subject: Re: Officers/NCO‘s.
 >
 > Large snip follows:
 >
 >  > With respect to the arctic - what threat do you envision?
 >  >
 >  > Mike
 >  >
 >
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 19 Jan 2001 00:21:13 -0500*
Having finally read the Ottawa Citizen, Joan, would not your question be
some sort of "National Secret"...ie a security concern?
Glad you reached the nub of the argument/question...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, January 17, 2001 10:02 AM
Subject: Re: Arctic
> A very belated comment:
>
> Given the growing interest in Arctic petroleum reserves, the scemario Ian
> and Peter envisage is not so far-fetched. At the very least, in the case
of
> a major environmental disaster relating to the oil industry, it would be
> nice to know some sort of force could be dispatched to the site - for
> whatever purpose - quickly and relatively easily.
>
> Happy new year all,
>
> Joan
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Arctic
> Date: Tue, 26 Dec 2000 13:45:31 -0700
>
> I envision a threat, some day, from the Chinese, the Japanese, the
> Americans, and even the old Russians if and when they get their act
> together. "Our" arctic, beyond the north coast of continental N. America,
> is a huge area with a great potential for metallic mineral wealth,
> hydrocarbons, etc. and virtually void of population and at present not
even
> patrolled to any reasonable degree that would indicate "possession" by
> Canada. Historical claims to that vacuum would be viewed by outsiders as a
> bit dubious should they wish to take an interest. One scenario could see
the
> high arctic transformed into a UN preserve with no nations given any
> overriding rights or a model such as the Antarctic. Another, even worse
> scenario would see the return of "gunboat diplomacy" with the
aforementioned
> large nations saying, "well, Canada has no real right to the area and has
> never really exercised any REAL degree of sovereignty, therefore it‘s up
for
> grabs. Even any variation on the former example means a loss to Canada.
The
> latter is really not unthinkable, perhaps just a matter of time.
>
> Stationing a few CF18s at temporary fields for a few days at a time per
year
> and a few four/sixteen ??? sovereignty flights per year by patrol
aircraft
> seems like defining the need in terms of what resources we care to expend.
> Use it or lose it!
>
> Not that I think that a battalion of para. would solve the problem. Not
that
> I know what level of "presence" would preclude outsiders from casting
> envious eyes on our high arctic.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Mike Oleary 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, December 26, 2000 1:39 PM
> Subject: Re: Officers/NCO‘s.
>
> Large snip follows:
>
>  > With respect to the arctic - what threat do you envision?
>  >
>  > Mike
>  >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 19 Jan 2001 11:39:38 -0000*
Sorry, John, but which Citizen article are you referring to? We‘ve had 
postings linking to several over the past month or two and I‘m not sure 
which one ties in with the Arctic defense thread.
Thx,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Gow" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Arctic
Date: Fri, 19 Jan 2001 00:21:13 -0500
Having finally read the Ottawa Citizen, Joan, would not your question be
some sort of "National Secret"...ie a security concern?
Glad you reached the nub of the argument/question...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, January 17, 2001 10:02 AM
Subject: Re: Arctic
 > A very belated comment:
 >
 > Given the growing interest in Arctic petroleum reserves, the scemario Ian
 > and Peter envisage is not so far-fetched. At the very least, in the case
of
 > a major environmental disaster relating to the oil industry, it would be
 > nice to know some sort of force could be dispatched to the site - for
 > whatever purpose - quickly and relatively easily.
 >
 > Happy new year all,
 >
 > Joan
 >
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: "Ian Edwards" 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: 
 > Subject: Arctic
 > Date: Tue, 26 Dec 2000 13:45:31 -0700
 >
 > I envision a threat, some day, from the Chinese, the Japanese, the
 > Americans, and even the old Russians if and when they get their act
 > together. "Our" arctic, beyond the north coast of continental N. America,
 > is a huge area with a great potential for metallic mineral wealth,
 > hydrocarbons, etc. and virtually void of population and at present not
even
 > patrolled to any reasonable degree that would indicate "possession" by
 > Canada. Historical claims to that vacuum would be viewed by outsiders as 
a
 > bit dubious should they wish to take an interest. One scenario could see
the
 > high arctic transformed into a UN preserve with no nations given any
 > overriding rights or a model such as the Antarctic. Another, even worse
 > scenario would see the return of "gunboat diplomacy" with the
aforementioned
 > large nations saying, "well, Canada has no real right to the area and has
 > never really exercised any REAL degree of sovereignty, therefore it‘s up
for
 > grabs. Even any variation on the former example means a loss to Canada.
The
 > latter is really not unthinkable, perhaps just a matter of time.
 >
 > Stationing a few CF18s at temporary fields for a few days at a time per
year
 > and a few four/sixteen ??? sovereignty flights per year by patrol
aircraft
 > seems like defining the need in terms of what resources we care to 
expend.
 > Use it or lose it!
 >
 > Not that I think that a battalion of para. would solve the problem. Not
that
 > I know what level of "presence" would preclude outsiders from casting
 > envious eyes on our high arctic.
 >
 > ----- Original Message -----
 > From: Mike Oleary 
 > To: 
 > Sent: Tuesday, December 26, 2000 1:39 PM
 > Subject: Re: Officers/NCO‘s.
 >
 > Large snip follows:
 >
 >  > With respect to the arctic - what threat do you envision?
 >  >
 >  > Mike
 >  >
 >
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

